# PC geht kurz nach Start immer wieder aus



## brazzjazz (7. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Das Problem trat zum ersten Mal auf, nachdem ich Windows abrupt "beendete" indem ich einfach das Netzteil ausschaltete. Das tue ich normalerweise natürlich nicht, aber meine ehemalige Maus spielte verrückt, rannte Amok sozusagen, und ich hoffte, dass Windows die halb verschossene Taskleiste und andere mögliche unsinnige Änderungen nicht speichern würde, wenn ich es einfach kille. Als ich danach das Netzteil wieder anmachte, ging der Computer nach ein paar Sekunden wieder aus. Manchmal läuft der PC auch etwas länger, so wie jetzt. Zuviel Strom können die Komponenten nicht saugen, hab nix ausgetauscht.

Mein Netzteil: beQuiet! BQT-P5 370 Watt.

Ich bin mir natürlich nicht ganz sicher, ob es was mit dem Netzteil zu tun hat.
Es scheint fast so, als liefe der PC desto länger, je länger man auch mit dem Neustart wartet. Als mein geliebter Compi eben nach ein paar Sekunden ausging, wartete ich eine längere Zeit, dann kam es gerade mal zum BIOS-Check, danach konnte ich Windows gerade so booten, und diesmal ist es noch nicht abgestürzt.

Danke.


----------



## mmayr (8. Dezember 2009)

Klingt für mich nach einem Temperaturproblem.
Wenn du ihn morgen startest, gehst gleich mal ins Bios. 
Dort stellst dann die Default-Settings ein. Es gibt da einen Punkt zum Auswählen dafür. Dann beobachtest die Temperatur der CPU. Geht die gegen 70 Grad und höher, würd ich mal den Sitz des Kühlers checken. 

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## brazzjazz (8. Dezember 2009)

Werde ich mal nachprüfen, auch wenn es mir aus folgendem Grund nicht plausibel erscheint: Mein Compi ging erst nicht an, nachdem ich längere Zeit weggewesen war. Nun läuft der PC schon länger, und das Ding ist immer noch nicht abgestürzt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hast du mal einen ordentlichen Viruscheck gemacht?


----------



## brazzjazz (8. Dezember 2009)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen ordentlichen Viruscheck gemacht?


Habe ich auch gemacht, nichts.


----------



## Scarry (9. Dezember 2009)

Klingt für nach defekten Netzteil, einfach mal schnell ein andres rein wenn vorhanden und dann weißt du besser bescheid

gruß


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Dezember 2009)

setzt mal das BIOS zurück.. Batterie raus, 5-20min warten und wieder rein.. dann sind wieder alle Settings auf Standard/auto


----------



## poiu (9. Dezember 2009)

oh die uralte P5 serie, die war nie besonders gut und überhitzt oft. 
Außerdem sterben die alten BQT von Topower auch gerne.

check mal alles andere, aber ich würde dir aufgrund des alters u einem neuen NT raten.


----------



## brazzjazz (12. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt läuft es wieder tadellos, bisher vielleicht 10 mal hochgefahren, von daher scheint es wohl so zu bleiben. Was bringt ein Netzteil (oder Mainboard?) dazu, ein paar Aussetzer zu haben und danach wieder ohne einen Mucks zu funktionieren?


----------



## ole88 (12. Dezember 2009)

das wohl was verstellt war im bios wenn es nach cmos reset wieder geht, bzw. nt könnte auch nen schaden haben


----------



## brazzjazz (12. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich, dass der Computer immer dann vorzeitig ausgeht, wenn das Netzteil vorher ausgeschaltet war. Eben hatte ich wegen Internetproblemen den Rechner kurzzeitig vom Stromnetz, und nachdem ich das Netzteil wieder hinten eingeschaltet hatte, und vorne den Powerknopf gedrückt hatte, ging der Compi kurz danach wieder aus. Nach kurzem Warten drückte ich dann nochmal, und jetzt läuft es bisher wieder so weit, dass Windows starten konnte (es ist allerdings schon ein paarmal nach 1, 2 Minuten ausgegangen, also mitten unter Windows). Ich darf noch erwähnen, dass das Netzteil so eine Funktion hat, die seine beiden Lüfter noch ein paar Minuten laufen lässt, nachdem der Computer heruntergefahren ist (allerdings muss das Netzteil eingeschaltet bleiben). Von daher funktioniert das Netzteil nicht "elementar" im Sinne von on und off, sondern hat auch noch ein Gedächtnis.


----------

